# marriage - by kids



## bev (Mar 10, 2009)

HOW DO YOU DECIDE WHO TO MARRY? (Written by kids) 

(1) You got to find somebody who likes the same stuff. Like, if you like sports, she should like it that you like sports, and she 
should keep the chips and dip coming. 
- Alan, age 10 

(2) No person really decides before they grow up who they're going to marry. God decides it all way before, and you get to find out later who you're stuck with. 
- Kristen, age 10 

WHAT IS THE RIGHT AGE TO GET MARRIED? 

(1) Twenty-three is the best age because you know the person 
FOREVER by then. 
- Camille, age 10 

(2) No age is good to get married at. You got to be a fool to get 
married. 
- Freddie, age 6 (very wise for his age) 

HOW CAN A STRANGER TELL IF TWO PEOPLE ARE MARRIED? 

(1) You might have to guess, based on whether they seem to be yelling at the same kids. 
- Derrick, age 8 

WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR MUM AND DAD HAVE IN COMMON? 

(1) Both don't want any more kids. 
- Lori, age 8 

WHAT DO MOST PEOPLE DO ON A DATE? 

(1) Dates are for having fun, and people should use them to get to know each other. Even boys have something to say if you listen long enough. 
- Lynnette, age 8 (isn't she a treasure) 

(2) On the first date, they just tell each other lies and that 
usually gets them interested enough to go for a second date. 
- Martin, age 10 (who says boys do not have brains) 

WHAT WOULD YOU DO ON A FIRST DATE THAT WAS TURNING SOUR? 

(1) I'd run home and play dead. The next day I would call all the 
newspapers and make sure they wrote about me in all the dead columns. 
-Craig, age 9 

WHEN IS IT OKAY TO KISS SOMEONE? 

(1) When they're rich. 
- Pam, age 7 

(2) The law says you have to be eighteen, so I wouldn't want to 
mess with that. 
- Curt, age 7 (good point) 

(3) The rule goes like this: If you kiss someone, then you should 
marry them and have kids with them. It's the right thing to do. 
- Howard, age 8 

IS IT BETTER TO BE SINGLE OR MARRIED? 

(1) It's better for girls to be single but not for boys. Boys need 
someone to clean up after them. 
- Anita, age 9 (bless you child) 

HOW WOULD THE WORLD BE DIFFERENT IF PEOPLE DIDN'T GET MARRIED? 

(1) There sure would be a lot of kids to explain, wouldn't there? 
- Kelvin, age 8 


And the #1 Favourite is........ 


HOW WOULD YOU MAKE A MARRIAGE WORK? 

(1) Tell your wife that she looks pretty, even if she looks like a 
truck. 
- Ricky, age 10

Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 10, 2009)

thats great, made me smile as I'm having a  day


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2017)

Some good kids !


----------



## Bloden (Aug 6, 2017)

Hahahaha...


----------

